# FR: jouer (de/à) + jeu / instrument de musique / sport



## rueflaquette

bonjour tout le monde,

si je veux dire - "i play the guitar", est-ce que j'utilise "à la" ou "de la" après le mot "jouer"...

je suis sur que j'ai entendu les deux, mais y a t-il une règle officelle?

merci bien à tous.

adam.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour un instrument de musique, normalement, c'est :
"jouer de"
-> *"Je joue de la batterie/ de la guitare / du piano"
-> "Jimmy Hendrix joue de la guitare avec les dents"
*
Mais on dirait :
*"Je sais jouer "Yesterday" à la guitare"
"Il peut jouer "Clocks" au piano"
"Yvette accompagne Brice à l'accordéon"*

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair


----------



## laurent568

En principe, il me semble qu'on dira plutôt _je joue *de *la guitare_, ce qui indique une compétence (on est capable de jouer de la guitare en général).
Si on dit _je joue à la guitare_, on fait plutôt référence à l'acte que l'on est en train de faire : _Hier soir, après le repas, il a joué *à *la guitare_.

Cela dit, il est vrai qu'on pourrait aussi entendre "il sait jouer à la guitare" (même si je dirais plutôt : "il sait jouer de la guitare"), et, à l'inverse, "hier, il a joué de la guitare"...
Je crois qu'il n'y a pas de "règle" véritablement.

Selon un dictionnaire que j'ai consulté, "jouer à" contiendrait l'idée d'amusement (_il a joué à la poupée, il a joué à la guitare_ - de façon plutôt informelle peut-être), alors que "jouer de" est plus spécifiquement utilisé pour les instruments de musique (_jouer du piano, jouer de la guitare_ - peut-être de manière plus "formelle"...).


----------



## jforres1

Bonjour tout le monde,

Est-ce qu`on utilise «jouer à» ou «jouer de» pour un sport. 

Par example: Je joue au tennis ou je joue du tennis

Merci


----------



## raphsab

bonjour jforres1,

Malheureusement, ca dépend 

On dit bien :
- Jouer au tennis
- Jouer au ballon
- Jouer aux échecs

Mais on dit aussi:
- Jouer du piano
- Jouer de la guitare


----------



## Donaldos

Jouer *à* un sport, un jeu ...

Jouer *de*... pour un instrument.


----------



## elf24

Do you say/write "tu joues d'un instrument?" in French?  I would like to translate the question, "Do you play an instrument?" into French.

Thanks.


----------



## itka

> "tu joues d'un instrument?"



_Est-ce que tu joues d'un instrument ?_


----------



## Jecy

bonjour,
je vois une phrase "Il joue d'un instrument."
mais pourquoi ici il y a 'de' pas directement dis "Il joue instrument"

merci d'avance
cordialement


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut un _de_ tout simplement parce que le verbe (_jouer_) demande la préposition _de_ dans ce sens : on joue un jeu (COD), mais : on joue d'un instrument (COI).


----------



## Jecy

c'est à dire jouer ajourter un instrument il faut ajourter de et puis pour jeu pas besoin?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est exactement ça !


----------



## der_Einzelkämpfer

Hello,

In French, the phrase "jouer au football" has *football* as an indirect object, right? In English, the phrase "play football" has *football *as a direct object, correct?

Let's imagine I wanted to explain this parallel structure to a novice French learner. Would it be correct to say that this difference in the type of complement after play/jouer is completely a random occurrence, simply owing to the fact that French uses a preposition after the verb and English doesn't? Or is there some logic to it?

Thanks,


----------



## OLN

Le verbe _jouer_ est :
- intransitif : les enfants jouent dans le jardin
- transitif indirect : on joue à qch (à la balle) ou de qch (instrument) ; au sens figuré : sur (les mots), avec (les nerfs de l'autre)
- transitif direct : l'acteur X joue le premier rôle


----------



## jann

der_Einzelkämpfer said:


> Let's imagine I wanted to explain this parallel structure to a novice French learner. Would it be correct to say that this difference in the type of complement after play/jouer is completely a random occurrence, simply owing to the fact that French uses a preposition after the verb and English doesn't? Or is there some logic to it?


It depends on what you mean by "random."  

Most English transitive verbs have the same structure (direct v.s. indirect) as their French equivalents.  But there are a handful that don't, or at least not for certain meanings.  There is no rhyme or reason to determining which verbs/meanings will be take a different kind of object in French than they do in English; it's not like all these verbs all have something in common.  So yes, you could say that it's a "random occurrence."

But you can certainly identify that the difference exists by examining preposition usage in French v.s. English for a given verb... and of course the structure of the verb will not fluctuate randomly from one sentence to the next!


----------



## OLN

> the type of complement after play/jouer is completely a random occurrence (...)
> French uses a preposition after the verb and English doesn't


I forgot to remind den_Einzelkämpfer that_ à_, _de_, _sur_,_ avec_ are not "complement after a verb". Prepositions (placed before a noun) define the relation of the noun to the verb.
They give the sentence its meaning and  they cannot be random occurrences in any language.


----------



## tilt

OLN said:


> I forgot to remind den_Einzelkämpfer that_ à_, _de_, _sur_,_ avec_ are not "complement after a verb". Prepositions (placed before a noun) define the relation of the noun to the verb.


In my opinion, _type of complement _referred to _complément d'objet direct _or _complément d'objet indirect_, not to the prepositions themselves.


----------



## Caroline35

tilt said:


> In my opinion, _type of complement _referred to _complément d'objet direct _or _complément d'objet indirect_, not to the prepositions themselves.


 
Je suis d'accord avec toi. The transitive verbs require a direct object,while the intransitive ones require an indirect object. Caroline


----------



## Natasha Badr

bonjour,
est-ce que je peux dire que "jouer à + sport collectif  et "faire de + sport individuel?? 

et j'ai une autre question: "au" et "de" qui suivent les verbes jouer et faire sont des prépositions??? ou des articles??


----------



## Bezoard

1) Oui :
Jouer au football. Faire du yoga.

2) au = à + le, c'est donc la contraction d'une préposition et d'un article.
du ou de la, dans ces expressions, est un article partitif.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bezoard said:


> 1) Oui :
> Jouer au football. Faire du yoga.


Pour schématiser, parce qu'on pourrait aussi dire :
*"Je fais du football/du rugby/du water-polo/du hockey/de l'aviron/du roller derby/..."*

Ainsi que :
*"Je joue au tennis/au squash/au golf/à la pelote basque/ à la pétanque/..."*
Ceci étant dit, je me rends compte que "jouer" ne semble marcher qu'avec des sports avec une balle (ou assimilé (ex : le palet de hockey)), non ?.
Sinon, les autres sports ne doivent pas être considérés comme des "jeux" j'imagine :
*[sports individuels] "Je joue à fais de l'escrime/du cyclisme/de la gymnastique/de la boxe/de l'athlétisme/du ski/..."
[sports collectifs] "Je **joue à** fais de l'aviron/du roller derby/du relais 4 × 100 mètres/... *(pas facile de trouver des sports collectifs sans ballon/balle)


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour DearPrudence,

Hum... j'avoue ne pas être persuadé que la règle (si elle existe) pour distinguer entre "jouer"/"faire", dans ce contexte, ait un quelconque rapport avec le fait que le jeu soit collectif ou pas... ou qu'il existe une balle... ou pas ;-)
Le tarot ou la belotte (pas de balle) peuvent être considérés comme sports collectifs au sens où deux équipes, composées chacune de plusieurs personnes, s'affrontent. Et là, on utilisera bien "jouer".


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, après, je parlais seulement des "sports" et pas des "jeux" tels que :
"jouer aux billes/à la marelle/aux cartes/aux fléchettes/aux petits chevaux/à colin-maillard/à chat perché/..."
(voilà, je vais me mettre à dos tous les athlètes jouant aux cartes, aux fléchettes et aux billes à un niveau professionnel mais bon )


----------



## Natasha Badr

Bonsoir,
Merci pour vos réponses.....je peux maintenant dire que "jouer à" est suivi des sports avec une balle et "fais de" suivi des sports sans balle.

Mais à propos des jeux, est-ce qu'il y a une règle pour les deux verbes?


----------



## olivier68

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de règle grammaticale. Il y a surtout de l'usage et du contexte. Et indépendamment de l'existence "d'une balle" (trop restrictif).

Par exemple:

- Que fais-tu les mercredis après-midi ?

Réponses toutes correctes :

- Je fais du foot/du judo/du water polo/du tarot/de l'haltérophilie/des fléchettes
- Je joue au foot/aux billes/au water polo/au tarot/aux fléchettes


----------



## DearPrudence

(par contre, je ne "ferais" pas des fléchettes, à part si je les fabrique moi-même)


----------



## olivier68

Oui... mauvais exemple, les fléchettes. Mais  vu l'étendue du registre d'application du verbe "faire"... je pense que cela passerait quand même.


----------



## Natasha Badr

Merci pour tous et toutes


----------

